# Is my husband bi or gay?



## virginia (Sep 19, 2009)

4 days ago i was looking on the cookies of my computer and my husband was looking at GAY porn! I asked him about it and he denied it and said they where pop ups. I have 2 every good pop up blockers on my computer and pop ups do not go into your cookies anyway. what should i think? OOHH and by the way they where whips and chains and tieing up ones also! Please someone tell me!


----------



## virginia (Sep 19, 2009)

Why would a straight man that is married want to look at gay porn?


----------



## CarolineMRF (Sep 2, 2009)

Because he is very curious....Having sexual curiosity about life and looking at gay porn, does not make a person gay....The same goes for S & M....Some couples use a little of this in their relationships...If it is a means to a more erotic end plus harmless to both, it can be a useful part of their love making...


----------



## prettyinpink05 (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG......come on straight me DO NOT look a gay porn not at alllllllllll. she had it rite her husband is straight n they do NOT I repeat they would more likely look at porn not gay porn come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Shoot, straight men and women look at gay porn. I agree with Atholk on this in a big, big way. Be very careful about jumping to conclusions.


----------



## mea_3 (Sep 13, 2009)

virginia said:


> 4 days ago i was looking on the cookies of my computer and my husband was looking at GAY porn! I asked him about it and he denied it and said they where pop ups. I have 2 every good pop up blockers on my computer and pop ups do not go into your cookies anyway. what should i think? OOHH and by the way they where whips and chains and tieing up ones also! Please someone tell me!


Not sure But, I must say this would concearn me. Have you ever thought about coming right out and asking him?


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Atholk is on the right track. I'm not into women, yet I have watched girl on girl porn. That does not make ME gay, nor does clicking on a link and catching man on man action, or even purposely looking at it, make your H gay. Curiosity is a big part of human nature. It's MUCH more dangerous to accuse him of being gay or bi than it is to proceed as Atholk has suggested.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You can test it out without accusing.

Bring home a couple of videos to watch from blockbuster.

Ask him if he wants to watch Brokeback Mountain or Lara Croft: Tomb Raider.

You'll have your answer.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I've never "accidentally" clicked on gay porn, or desired to "check it out" I can already imagine what two sweaty heairy butts look like in action. ha ha.......


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

martino said:


> I've never "accidentally" clicked on gay porn, or desired to "check it out" I can already imagine what two sweaty heairy butts look like in action. ha ha.......


Bad image buddy.. :redcard:


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I sort of don't think that's mostly what you'll find. Beautiful bodies? Yes. Hairy behinds? No.


----------



## CarolineMRF (Sep 2, 2009)

I think there is a little sexual curiosity in each of us for the same sex...Maybe a tiny bit of "bi" that makes life interesting....I wouldn't deny that I enjoyed looking at a woman's nude body...We are beautiful...Porn is a tremendous turn on for both sexes....IMO, this can happen by looking at either the male or the female's nude sexually exposed body...However, if you need to go back there and get your sexual fix by looking at the same sex, then you may be in trouble....


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

No strait man looks at GAY men having sex.

I have lots of gay friends and I can't stand to look when they kiss or hold hands.

I love them as brothers, but affection is taboo for me.

You got things to worry about.

Guys are not curious about it either no way jose.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

As a straight guy I totally avoid gay porn. I find it very unappealing. I have no issues with guys being gay, I just do NOT like watching them have sex. 

I think most straight guys are like me but I don't know. This is something people would likely lie about if you knew them since straight men usually do not when people questioning their orientation and well - this thread is all about that very thing happening. 

If he is sexually really into his wife and likes giving her oral sex those are helpful indicators. If he is not that into sex with her and dislikes giving oral, those are red flags given the gay porn. If his only cookies are gay porn that itself is a bit scary. 

I am not being judgemental. This is about STDs more then anything else. 




outinthecold said:


> No strait man looks at GAY men having sex.
> 
> I have lots of gay friends and I can't stand to look when they kiss or hold hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

It could be a fetish... watching gay porn doesn't make him gay or even bi... 

He could be bi-curious... all his life.. without ever trying anything.. 

I am straight as a pin and I enjoy watching two females.. 

I also have friends (male) who enjoy watching gay porn.. and I know they are straight..

Don't worry about it.. a fetish is a deep.. very deep.. sexual fantasy.


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

You don't have to accidentally click on a link to get a webpage. many times when I surf porn, some unwanted pages pop up and I have to close the browser and start all over again. Straight men do look at gay porn and so do women. Healthy sexuality is never taboo nor is human affection no matter how it is displayed. It is acceptable to explore sexuality. At least he's not a close-minded homophobe.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree that men who are content with their sexuality and enjoy sex with a woman would not care what another guy is doing with another guy....if he does want to see it, he is probably seeing it in his mind too so sorry but this person seems conflicted to me about himself sexually. and to Martino's point, you don't click this sites by mistake but could have done without the sweaty TMI dude


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

A gay friend of mine told me you know what you are if you can tell someone what you masterbate too.

Whatever images you do the fandango too is what orientation you are.

True


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

outinthecold said:


> A gay friend of mine told me you know what you are if you can tell someone what you masterbate too.
> 
> Whatever images you do the fandango too is what orientation you are.
> 
> True


I completely disagree with this... of course your friend is gay.. he will masturbate to gay porn... 

I can masturbate to lesbian porn.. and I'm straight.. and trust me.. I know I am.. :lol: I prefer gay porn..


----------



## sjm1983 (Sep 18, 2009)

Haven't you ever been on a site and then you click a link that takes you someplace else. You then click on another link that leads you down a trail that you didn't even know you were interested in? Try it on wikipedia. 

Humans are curious, sometimes things that we shouldn't want to see makes us want to see it all that more. Gruesome car accidents seem to cause a pretty big crowd, going to places where horrendous murders took place. If you found it interesting that wouldn't make you a crazy murderer. 

I would have to agree, and say just let it go. If there are further signs that make you wonder then just ask him. My guess is that it wasn't a misclick or he would have just said that. It was a curiosity click I would bet.


----------

